# Foglight DRL in MKIV Jetta



## DiscoMonkey (Mar 31, 2002)

Hi all,
I'm hoping some of the lighting techs here can lend some advice.
*Goal:* Retrofit HIDs with DRLs in the Fog lamp position
*Setup:* Factory wiring with no fog wiring in place.
*My take:* My conceptual understanding of factory wiring is that the output wire from the DRL is somehow spliced into my low beams (either through the relay or directly into the harness, I'm not sure). So if that is the case, would it be as simple as taking this wire and moving it into the fog position on the harness which would be connected to my bulb?
*Bonus Question:* Assuming that the above solution was correct, does anybody know if turning the headlight switch to "ON" would turn the DRL relay off? So if I had low beams on, would my DRLs turn off?
I haven't gotten under the dash yet to check out the wiring - so I could be completely off base here, but if anybody has any ideas - it would be much appreciated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Foglight DRL in MKIV Jetta (DiscoMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiscoMonkey* »_*My take:* My conceptual understanding of factory wiring is that the output wire from the DRL is somehow spliced into my low beams (either through the relay or directly into the harness, I'm not sure). So if that is the case, would it be as simple as taking this wire and moving it into the fog position on the harness which would be connected to my bulb?

Yes, you can just disconnect the wire at the DRL relay and connect it to the fog light circuit. But be sure to add a fuse since the DRL circuit isn't fused.

_Quote, originally posted by *DiscoMonkey* »_*Bonus Question:* Assuming that the above solution was correct, does anybody know if turning the headlight switch to "ON" would turn the DRL relay off? So if I had low beams on, would my DRLs turn off?

The DRL relay only turns them off when the parking brake is set. But DRLs are only on when the light switch is off. That's sort of the whole point - DRLs are for driving in he daytime - when you have your lights turned off.


----------



## DiscoMonkey (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Foglight DRL in MKIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

thanks... i'll make sure i fuse the wire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

